
Ask HN: How to get large pieces of art into a digital format? - vector_spaces
I have an illustrator friend in the Bay whose pieces can be several feet wide by a few feet tall. What are common (preferably low-cost but I appreciate that low-cost might not be feasible) ways to digitize images of this size (aside from taking a photo)?
======
apsdsm
Well, if it's _aside from taking a photo_ , there's probably nothing. It's not
like you can buy a cheap scanner and rest it against a large canvas.

I worked at a cultural institution (the National Library of Australia) for
many years, and the digitization section was basically just taking
photographs. It was, hands down, the cheapest solution to get good quality
digitizations where the source material came in many different sizes.

------
zimpenfish
David Rumsey (of the map collection) seems to do this kind of thing with "big
ass cameras and a lot of software" (as per @apsdsm's comment)

[https://www.davidrumsey.com/about](https://www.davidrumsey.com/about)

------
DanBC
You can pay shops with large format scanners to do it for you.

The recommendation is that you use cameras.

